# Just hatched Ghost Shrimp larvae!!!!



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

They have just hatched ...... 

They are in my aged tank with lots of plants and some algae but the female has still alot of eggs under ger belly. i feed them liquified fry food. 

1. Should I remove her now or wait untill all eggs have hatched? I feed her fish pellets to keep her happy and full. 

2. I have some daphnia,should I put them in the tank with the larvae? Can they eat the daphnia or will the daphnia hurt them? 

3. How long will it take for the larvae to take a benthic form? 

PS: the kind of shrimp that I am talking about are Macrobrachium lanchesteri.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've leave this for some of the Macro keepers -- Maybe Veneer will give us a hand. Does the mother appear to show any interest in the youngsters?

Congrats!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

No she doesn't. She still has some eggs on her belly.She just sits in one corner of the tank and nibbles on fish pellets or does nothing.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll preface this by saying I know nothing about Macrobrachiums, but if she doesn't appear to want to bother with the babies, I would probably be inclined to leave them in. But, at the first sight of aggression, I'd probably want to be prepared to move them out of there. Do you have a spare tank?


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I will probably move her in a big jar for a week or so....will have an airstone and a hiding place....it will be fine


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have an amano that has eggs on her belly. I plan to do nothing about it. What are the chances of any survivors? The tank is a shrimp only tank with otos. Is there something else I should do? How long till the "hatch"? What should I expect?

Sorry to hijack

jB


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I think you should expect no survivors because they will either get sucked by the filter or will be eaten by the other shrimp.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

First of all, we'll need to know what sort of filter you're running on said tank.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

its an eheim 2028. No survivers......bummer.

jB


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Amano larvae will not survive in FW. They need brackish to saltwater for the larvae.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

milalic said:


> Amano larvae will not survive in FW. They need brackish to saltwater for the larvae.


These aren't Amanos. They're _Macrobrachium lanchesteri_.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

the baby shrimp should all survive provided they arent sucked up by the filter or eaten by fish. shrimp do not eat their own kind so there is no need to move the mother but if you are concerned with the filter try tying a bit of media over the intake for a few weeks. grats btw


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Zapins said:


> the baby shrimp should all survive provided they arent sucked up by the filter or eaten by fish. *shrimp do not eat their own kind so there is no need to move the mother* but if you are concerned with the filter try tying a bit of media over the intake for a few weeks. grats btw


_Macrobrachium_ might. In my experience, established sponge filters work best, but intake sleeves/prefilters on HOBs and canisters, if fine enough, make for satisfactory alternatives - provided uptake rate is not excessive.


----------

